# think i hurt shane



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

shane and i were rough housing, and he was biting me, and as i was grabbing his muzzle to rowl him up more i accidentally stuck my fingers down his throat hard, and i felt i popped something in his throat out of place. after idid this he backed off and let out a few loud coughs and licked his lips a little,and then layed down panting.(we were only rough housing a few seconds so he wasnt tired) he wasnt panting at all before. i felt something move when i stuck my finger down his throat.

this is horrible. it was his birthday as well.(technically since its 3 am his bday was yesterday but still)

im so upset right now.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Sorry to say but this is how people make dogs mean, theres play and then there is rough housing as you have posted about, why would you put your fingers down his throat in a rough way? Do you ever want to be able to look at his teeth in a calm manner or look to see if something is terribly wrong with his mouth without him getting pissed off?
I'm not sure if you did any damage but you'll have to look in his mouth and see, Danemama08 can give you better advise than I can


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't even understand how you could accidentally jab your finger deep down your dog's throat. You may want to reconsider how you play with Shane, this is the second "I think I hurt my dog" post you've made since you joined this forum only a couple months ago.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Sorry to say but this is how people make dogs mean, theres play and then there is rough housing as you have posted about, why would you put your fingers down his throat in a rough way? Do you ever want to be able to look at his teeth in a calm manner or look to see if something is terribly wrong with his mouth without him getting pissed off?
> I'm not sure if you did any damage but you'll have to look in his mouth and see, Danemama08 can give you better advise than I can


he was playbiting...my dog is the opposite of mean. he attacks all strangers with kisses.

anyway do i have anything to worry about with his throat?


corgipaws the other thread wasnt me hurting him from playing. it was when i took a picture of him a bright red light flashed into his eyes(first time using that cam) i thought i blinded him!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

You could have scratched his throat with your nails, did you feel your fingernails on his throat tissue? If you did I'm not sure there is much you can do about it, dogs mouths heal pretty quickly, can you see any damage in his mouth?


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> You could have scratched his throat with your nails, did you feel your fingernails on his throat tissue? If you did I'm not sure there is much you can do about it, dogs mouths heal pretty quickly, can you see any damage in his mouth?


well if his mouth heals then im not to worried...if there's anything i could have done thats unhealable ill be worried. hes been barking fine today though..idk if barking will stop it from healing

oh well


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Rough housing like that can lead to aggression issues, and even if it doesn't, Shane will assume that it's fine to play this way with anyone who suddenly wants to play. It also doesn't help for if he's around other dogs, because he learns it's okay to play rough, rather than playing like normal dogs, and it's not going to be pleasing for some other dogs.

When I rough house with my dogs, and it's usually only Amaya because the other two don't know the meaning, I will gently push her from side to side with my OPEN hand, aiming ONLY for her cheek so I know I'm not sticking my fingers in her mouth/nose/eyes/ears, and I only do so enough to where she tilts to the side, urging HER to move in that direction, but not physically pushing her. Or I will place both of my hands upon her cheeks, and make sure they're firmly in place, and rock her back and forth, but only slightly. I'm never afraid of hurting her, because I know she could easily take more, but I play rough enough with her to where she can enjoy it and won't become aggressive because of it.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Depending on how deep your fingers got down his throat you probably didn't do any damage. Dogs have a flap that covers their windpipe at the back of their throat that you could have irritated or hurt, but shouldn't be a big deal.

How is Shane doing now?


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> Depending on how deep your fingers got down his throat you probably didn't do any damage. Dogs have a flap that covers their windpipe at the back of their throat that you could have irritated or hurt, but shouldn't be a big deal.
> 
> How is Shane doing now?


he seems to be doing ok. thanks for asking!;
)


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Good glad to hear....I would just be more careful with you hands from now on LOL


----------

